# Comcast Mail Program



## larry2161941 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hello
I have an peculiar issue with Comcast involving a secondary account and lack of support for Safai and Mail .Please respond .
LarryD


----------



## bobw (Sep 25, 2003)

Safari dowsn't work with Comcast's web mail, but you can use Mail to get your mail. I would advise using Mail because probelms have been reported with Mail and Comcast. I have Comcast, but use Eudora for email. Been using Eudora for years with no problem.

The second account, are you saying you can't set it up?

IE on OS X does work with Comcast web mail.


----------



## larry2161941 (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Bob
I understand now .I did get the second account established ok for sending and receiving . The only problem was the lack of folders .

LarryD
PS
Do you know if Comcast and Safari will be compatible in Panther?


----------



## bobw (Sep 25, 2003)

Larry

Don't know about Panther. Probably won't make any difference.

I installed 10.2.8 and that upgraded Safari to 85.5 and it's still not compatible with Comcast mail. I don't use the web interface, but when I do go there I use IE or my PC.


----------



## larry2161941 (Sep 25, 2003)

Bob
Yesterday I tried to download 10.2.8 and it was unavailable . I'll need to check on that later .What are the differences between 10.2.6 and 10.2.8 ?LarryD


----------



## bobw (Sep 25, 2003)

10.2.8 was pulled by Apple because of some minor problems, mainly Ethernet problems on certain machines. It'll be back in a day or two I would think.

I installed it on my G4 Powerbook and G4 desktop and I'm not having any problems.
=======================
From MacFixIt;

Mac OS X 10.2.8 released, problems noted                 

Apple has released Mac OS X 10.2.8 via Software Update, skipping a public update campaign for Mac OS X 10.2.7 (10.2.7 only shipped with systems introduced in the past few months). According to a Knowledge Base document, these are some of the enhancements that are a part of the Mac OS X 10.2.8 Update:  

Windows on external displays connected to some PowerBook computers are drawn better.

The Bluetooth menu bar item works better when a Bluetooth USB adapter is disconnected and reconnected.

Addresses a situation in which an external FireWire storage device would not become available (mount) and this message would appear: "A disk attempting to mount as 'unknown' has failed. Please use Disk Utility to check the disk."

Addresses an issue in which some Bluetooth devices may not be available after the computer wakes from sleep.

Addresses an issue in which some Bluetooth keyboards may show a delayed response when you press a key after the computer wakes from sleep.

Addresses an issue in which some iBook computers could make a clicking sound when using Mac OS X 10.2.5 or 10.2.6. Reduces a potential delay when removing some devices from the Bluetooth pairing list.

Addresses a potential issue in which an audio application can unexpectedly quit when a USB- or FireWire-based audio device is disconnected.

Bluetooth preferences correctly displays the Bluetooth menu bar item's status if the item was enabled elsewhere.

Includes several enhancements for Safari.

Includes support for USB 2.0 devices, including PCI and PC cards for computers that do not include USB 2.0 hardware.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2003)

Bobw, I wonder how your Safari is differently set up than mine? I have used Comcast webmail with Safari, since version 1.0 anyway. I can create and save folders, save mail to folders, and  read and send mail. I just tried it a few minutes ago, no problems. Still works fine with the 'questionable?' 10.2.8 (I've had Safari crash a  couple times with Javascript sites, that seemed OK before 10.2.8). I do not use Comcast webmail regularly, just when Mail seems to act up with Comcast (Mail is more picky with Comcast than Safari is with Comcast webmail, at least in my experience)


----------



## bobw (Sep 25, 2003)

On Safari, for me, even before 10.2.8, when I go to comcast.net, I don't have the menu on the left frame for the Channels or Toolbox, even if I use the User Agent changing to IE or Netscape. This is on two different machines. I really don't care as I never use the webmail anyway.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I don't use it often, but it does work for me.  I suspect there may be localized differences for Comcast webmail.

I just tried and succeeded using the live chat on Comcast (I didn't think it would work, so have never tried) I was amazed! The tech I chatted with didn't have much, of course. He said 'use IE'  He said all online tools should work with any browser, but Comcast can't provide help with a particular browser if it doesn't work.


----------



## larry2161941 (Sep 25, 2003)

Wow
Thanks guys for all the info . I might add in the primary identity I established on Comcast all functions well . Only the secondary ID has the irregularities .
Mucho Thanks from Allen , Texas .
LarryD


----------



## bobw (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes, LiveChat works using Safari ok.
I have a tech on LiveChat now asking about this problem on Safari since I'm thinking about it.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2003)

I wonder if you will get more info than I.  Answers, but no real help.  Maybe you have better questions!!


----------



## bobw (Sep 25, 2003)

The tech left me sitting. After no response for 30 minutes after the initial hello, I closed the page. I'll try again though.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2003)

I had pretty snappy reponse from the tech, but he started by asking account info that I had just typed in for access. I did get relevant answers, just no real assistance. We actually had a good give-and-take, which again, surprised me. I think he can view my keystrokes, as he would sometimes respond before I actually hit 'send' (I'm kinda slow typing!)


----------



## dixonbm (Sep 25, 2003)

I have comcast mail and have posted in the forum regarding it before. Most recently, still today, I have been having problems with my comcast account in Mail.  It's funny because only one of my accounts is affected.  It works fine in Entourage, but not Mail. It's something to do with comcast, i'm sure of it, because at times if I delete a few of my emails in the webmail interface Mail will start working correctly again. 

BTW, I can use comcast webmail with safari however I find the experience much more pleasing using Camino (still the best browser in my opinion.)


----------



## dixonbm (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's a link to the other Comcast/Mail discussion.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=36479


----------

